# Pick a new Skin for the site!



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2012)

Vote in the poll please!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 27, 2012)

The blue looks fantastic!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would like something like a carbon fiber black effect. Or maybe bright pink...


----------



## HH (Jul 27, 2012)

no rainbows and unicorns?


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 27, 2012)

honestly i like it the way it is but thats just me...i think it is a characteristic that keeps us different from other forums. Blue is a common color on a lot of other forums. 

Would of liked to see more choices, but it prob is costing the admins money i assume as these are pre-designed by someone


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 27, 2012)

I like the last one. Seems a bit more "grown up".


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 27, 2012)

Fuck I voted for the blue but WTF with pink color POB???? never heard *REAL MAN WEARS PINK!!!!*


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 27, 2012)

Shit! I clicked the wrong box!!! Can someone change my vote to the black or take it away and I'll re vote?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 27, 2012)

I voted Black....my fav


----------



## gfunky (Jul 27, 2012)

The blue is perty!  LOL


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 27, 2012)

Black is where its at boyyys, looks badasssss


----------



## gfunky (Jul 27, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Black is where its at boyyys, looks badasssss



They will let anyone vote around here LOL


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 27, 2012)

Blew, oh you mean the color! Bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## JOMO (Jul 28, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Black is where its at boyyys, looks badasssss



I chose the black too! Guess we are shit outta luck!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 28, 2012)

Whats wrong with rainbows and unicorns? We need pink stuff and chocolates for when our estro levels get to the high side...Or even better rainbows and unicorns after 10:00pm?? Then regular colors during the day.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 28, 2012)

love the blue legit


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 28, 2012)

Blue reminds me too much of ology. Unfortunately I accidentally voted for it instead of the black.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 28, 2012)

I could install both and then you pick from a drop down box.

I can put up some other options as well if you like, of course we could always leave it as is also.... It's up to you.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 28, 2012)

oh really why is up to him huh huh playing favorites here LMAO


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 28, 2012)

Admin said:


> I could install both and then you pick from a drop down box.



^^I like this. Carbon is a good option though. But i'm fine with the OG skin. Got use to it.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 28, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> ^^I like this. Carbon is a good option though. But i'm fine with the OG skin. Got use to it.



I think this one can stay default the other 2 as options.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 28, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I think this one can stay default the other 2 as options.



Im all for this also!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 31, 2012)

Admin said:


> I could install both and then you pick from a drop down box.
> 
> I can put up some other options as well if you like, of course we could always leave it as is also.... It's up to you.



Now this idea I like!


----------

